# 2015 PSE DS Decree



## leftystar (Sep 8, 2015)

The bow is flat shooting, fast, accurate. Can I get more valley? Last bow I had was 70lbs draw  2014 surge shot it tons. With the decree Ive had to turn it down some where to 64 lbs 3 turns each limb. and its still wanting to jump sometimes. This thing is wearing me out! Can I get this bow to be more relaxed at full draw or is it something I gotta live with?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 8, 2015)

Nature of the cam.  As long as the cams are synced properly, there's not much more you can do.  Just have to utilize back tension and keep it firm against the wall.  If you do that, it won't want to take off on you.  Just work on your form.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep, that cam is more aggressive than the Surge, which is a single cam bow. If you cams are in sync, as Kris suggested, try this. What ever the draw length module is set on, move the draw stop ahead one hole. Example: if your draw length mod is on 28", move the draw stop to 28.5". PSE cams are all marked with letter designations for draw length, so it may be easier this way.....if the draw mod is set on the "F" mark, move the draw stop to the "E" spot. That's half an inch, and will give you a little more valley. Otherwise, you'll have to practice staying firm in the shot, and hard into the wall. The Decree to me is the best of the X force line since the first ones in 07, with the HF cam.....


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 8, 2015)

One more thing...the top cam has a limb stop to go along with the cable stop on the bottom cam. Make sure the limb stop isn't hitting before the bottom cable stop. That will surely mess with your valley if it's hitting early. I don't even use the limb stop on either of my Decree bows. They're pretty firm without them.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 8, 2015)

Ok will check out tonight thanks guys.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow it feels a lot better! Very glad I posted.
What I done was took limb stop off. Pulled back no difference. changed draw length to B 29.5 which is crazy last bow was 28" but bow at full draw has good wall now and not acting like it wanting to jump at any moment. Had to adjust my sights a little but she is ready to go.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 9, 2015)

Good to know. I think I might play with the draw on mine just a little tomorrow I'll move draw stops to one up.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 10, 2015)

Way better on the valley with the recommendation. Had to resign my bow in due to it shooting about a foot lower at 40yards. Is that normal?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 10, 2015)

fishhunt05 said:


> Way better on the valley with the recommendation. Had to resign my bow in due to it shooting about a foot lower at 40yards. Is that normal?



Yes, since you put the cams out of sync some.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 10, 2015)

Do you recommend putting it back the way it was?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 10, 2015)

fishhunt05 said:


> Do you recommend putting it back the way it was?



Nah, I did a few Hoyts that way and they all shot fine.  I did it to BlackEagle's Carbon Element before he left for Montana and it didn't change his POI at all.  I would check a broadhead to make sure you're ok.


----------



## jt12 (Sep 10, 2015)

The set up with adjusting the draw stop doesn't un sync the cams or timing. It will affect draw length and let off but the bow will still preform great. This is a good way to adjust the bow for the feel that best works for different shooting styles. It will work on any bow that has adjustable mods and draw stops but keep in mind if you are at max draw length this method won't work.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 11, 2015)

jt12 said:


> The set up with adjusting the draw stop doesn't un sync the cams or timing. It will affect draw length and let off but the bow will still preform great. This is a good way to adjust the bow for the feel that best works for different shooting styles. It will work on any bow that has adjustable mods and draw stops but keep in mind if you are at max draw length this method won't work.



I can assure you the cams are slightly out of sync.  If you set the sync on a draw board where its supposed to be, then move the peg to the next longer hole, go back and check, the cams are slightly out of sync. Yes, it still shoots fine like this, but the bottom cam over rotates about 1/8-1/4".  I've checked it plenty of times.  

Again, not saying the bow won't shoot, as I've done some like this myself.  Just want everyone to know what it does.


----------



## jt12 (Sep 11, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I can assure you the cams are slightly out of sync.  If you set the sync on a draw board where its supposed to be, then move the peg to the next longer hole, go back and check, the cams are slightly out of sync. Yes, it still shoots fine like this, but the bottom cam over rotates about 1/8-1/4".  I've checked it plenty of times.
> 
> Again, not saying the bow won't shoot, as I've done some like this myself.  Just want everyone to know what it does.



Kris I can see by your post that you are very knowledgeable in your comments. I'm not saying that you are wrong at all but if we are talking about a two cam adjustable draw length bow with draw stops on both cams and the timing and sync are set. How can moving both draw stops the same change either. I have done this on several bows when I have had customer complain about the topic at hand, I never thought to check the sync. If this is true can't you just adjust to set sync. Again not trying to say your wrong but instead I value your experience and I'm always interested in learning. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 11, 2015)

jt12 said:


> Kris I can see by your post that you are very knowledgeable in your comments. I'm not saying that you are wrong at all but if we are talking about a two cam adjustable draw length bow with draw stops on both cams and the timing and sync are set. How can moving both draw stops the same change either. I have done this on several bows when I have had customer complain about the topic at hand, I never thought to check the sync. If this is true can't you just adjust to set sync. Again not trying to say your wrong but instead I value your experience and I'm always interested in learning. Thanks for your input.



No worries.  Sure, if you have a dual cam bow that has adjustable stops, top and bottom, you can move the stops, get a longer DL, and increase the valley, and the cams will still be in sync.  On hybrid cam bows, like this one, and all Hoyts, the top stop isn't normally adjustable.  I know its not on Hoyts, as the stop is part of the draw length module.  On the bottom cam, it uses a peg, which is able to be moved.  When you move it, it does the same as what you do on a dual cam, it makes the DL slightly longer, over rotates that cam only, but it doesn't affect the top.  It has a perceived increase in valley, but the cams will be slightly out of sync.  

If this cam has an adjustable cable stop peg on the top cam, then move it too.  I just don't know if it does.  

Does it?


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 11, 2015)

It does. I moved top and bottom peg to the next longer peg.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok, I was unaware of that.  Then you should be good to go.  Still doesn't explain why it shot low then.  As long as its grouping, and shooting broadheads fine, then let it eat!!!


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 11, 2015)

The only thing I can think is that it slowed down the arrow speed because it has a longer valley now.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 11, 2015)

It's grouping great. Can touch finger tip to finger tip at 40 yards.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 11, 2015)

Even a half inch more could have affected your anchor, even if it's just a touch. May not be noticeable, but it could change POI. Like I said, I don't even use the top stop on either of my Decree bows. But then again, I didn't move the draw stop on either the dream season decree or the HD. Especially the HD, with it's 80% let off. I've moved it on my Evo though, and a couple of target bows. Makes it much more pleasant to shoot, if you aren't really an "into the back wall hard" shooter..


----------



## jt12 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the input Kris. I was thinking that the decree had top and bottom pegs.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Sep 11, 2015)

Mines not the HD so I would have to say it does make it more pleasant.


----------



## leftystar (Sep 13, 2015)

I had to resight mine it was close to a foot low. But this has made me very happy with this bow. but extending draw length should give it a few fps faster? It really doesn't matter to me this thang has plenty of speed.


----------



## Lane Bane (Feb 24, 2020)

alligood729 said:


> Yep, that cam is more aggressive than the Surge, which is a single cam bow. If you cams are in sync, as Kris suggested, try this. What ever the draw length module is set on, move the draw stop ahead one hole. Example: if your draw length mod is on 28", move the draw stop to 28.5". PSE cams are all marked with letter designations for draw length, so it may be easier this way.....if the draw mod is set on the "F" mark, move the draw stop to the "E" spot. That's half an inch, and will give you a little more valley. Otherwise, you'll have to practice staying firm in the shot, and hard into the wall. The Decree to me is the best of the X force line since the first ones in 07, with the HF cam.....



I know this is an old thread for a 2015 bow but here's my journey to the PSE Decree IC in 2020.  Owned the Omen@70#s, then DNA at 70#s, skipped getting the Decree as it seemed like another version of the DNA.  I turned 50 and strength was going so went to Full Throttle@65#s then changed limbs to 60#s.  At 53, loved the speed but the aggressive cams weren't so comfortable anymore so went to the Evolve Cam on the Evolve 31, then added an Evolve 28.  Very comfortable to shoot but the trade off is speed.  Wanting to get my speed back to at least 300'/second, I bought the Xpidite@65#s to try to regain some speed but hated the mass weight of the bow & the extra pull weight.  It was shooting 310'/second.  Sold it for $100 more than I bought it and then saw a brand new Decree IC 31"@60#s on eBay for $340 (shipped to my door at $403).  Having shot the Evolve Cam 60#s at 90%LO for almost 2 years now, it was a shock to the system to go back to a speed bow with little valley.  Reminded me of my FT so, before deciding to sell my new(old) decree I found the solution to gain more valley on this thread.  It works great BUT it makes the valley very mushy with that 1/2" play.  I find while shooting I creep a lot also which effects accuracy.  I have found the perfect solution that will work for those that shoot a draw length from about 27" to 29.5".  I shoot 29"DL so I drilled a hole between the 29" and 29.5" draw stop holes on each cam to make a hole at 29.25".  Make sure you use a very sharp drip bit to make a clean hole.  The effect has created the perfect valley for me so that the string doesn't want to jump out of your hand yet the valley is no longer mushy.  I adjusted the limb stop accordingly also.  This fix also keeps the cams from over rotating as much as with the 1/2 inch over settings.  I had no warranty on this bow so it was worth a try for me and it has worked like a dream to shoot comfortably a speed bow with a reasonably comfortable draw & a very comfortable valley for us old guys.  This Old/New bow is now my favorite.  Just haven't been impressed with PSE's new line-up of bows for this year so the new year will see me using my New PSE Decree as my go to deer killer.  In the tree stand, I will stick to the Evolve 28 but since 75% of my hunting is done out of a box blind, my decree will see a lot of action this year as I chase deer all year long here in Texas.  You can catch see my new decree in action on Indian Creek Bowhunting Journal on my utube channel.  Thanks for the info here guys.  Great thread


----------

